# escalators



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you certified to work on them.. :blink::blink:

Doesn't matter how easy you think they are... better check before it blows up in your face...


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

The orange and brown go together right?


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

I do hold a journeyman licence and been through an apprenticeship. 

Sarcasm aside the space they give these guys is crazy. The controller pulls out and its about 3' tall and 18" wide. You then jump in the pit that's say 3'x2' and 3' tall. I'm told somewhere in that space a jelly jar has to go in..... I say "yes sir anything else we need to jam in there?" the elevator/escalator guys just smile. I'm thinking at this point they are gonna jam stuff in there as well. I just imagined a little more room.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Are you certified to work on them..


It sounds like he is doing the NEC required parts, the escalator guys do the actual installation of the machinery.


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

This space is tight!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

howabout said:


> This space is tight!


Looks like the Hilton compared to some of the attics I've been in. Looks like fun :thumbsup:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

howabout said:


> This space is tight!


 
theres plenty of room in there. what you crying for?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

You've got me curious now. What all goes in there? Is it similar to elevators where the pit has lights receptacles and a sump, and all the machinery is in a separate room?


:thumbsup: Thats pretty cool, thanks for the pics.


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

The controller is pulled out in that pit. Its kinda the same as a elevator pit. Light, rec, switch. No sump pump in this one since its inside and not the lowest level. We did one at a baseball field they required sumps and heat tape.

I'm now a fan of old machine rooms dc gens and all.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

howabout said:


> This space is tight!


That's what I told her!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

howabout said:


> I'm now a fan of old machine rooms dc gens and all.


We did a fire alarm upgrade at two hotels that were built around the 40's. The elevator rooms up on the penthouse were like nothing I had ever seen before. Just huge open cabinets with hundreds of relays clicking non stop.

I was there for close to 4 or 5 months and I saw an elevator repair man there at least once or twice a week. They said they hated fixing those elevators, cause it was like a never-ending repair that had been part of their weekly routine for years.

I hope I get the chance to work around some escalators some.time. I enjoy new experiences like that.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> We did a fire alarm upgrade at two hotels that were built around the 40's. The elevator rooms up on the penthouse were like nothing I had ever seen before. Just huge open cabinets with hundreds of relays clicking non stop.
> 
> I was there for close to 4 or 5 months and I saw an elevator repair man there at least once or twice a week. They said they hated fixing those elevators, cause it was like a never-ending repair that had been part of their weekly routine for years.
> 
> I hope I get the chance to work around some escalators some.time. I enjoy new experiences like that.


I worked at a couple old buildings that had elevators like that.

The second picture has nothing to do with elevators, its actually a transfer switch in an old nursing home. I just thought it was really neat. There were hand drawn schematics in there also. Pretty cool...


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> We did a fire alarm upgrade at two hotels that were built around the 40's. The elevator rooms up on the penthouse were like nothing I had ever seen before. Just huge open cabinets with hundreds of relays clicking non stop.
> 
> I was there for close to 4 or 5 months and I saw an elevator repair man there at least once or twice a week. They said they hated fixing those elevators, cause it was like a never-ending repair that had been part of their weekly routine for years.
> 
> I hope I get the chance to work around some escalators some.time. I enjoy new experiences like that.


I have had my far share of being next to those type of elevator controllers as well. The one I remember the most was at a local hospital and the controller was on a mezzanine and you had to walk up a ships ladder to get on the mezz. and lean out so as not to come in contact with the open relays ...kinda scarey


----------

